# APM (netzwerk u. power button)

## curator

Hallo,

ich nutze auf meinem Fileserver seit neuestem Gentoo statt Windows 2003 Server und an sich lÃ¤uft das System (nfs etc.)

Jetzt will ich den mit Wake-On-Lan starten und mit nem Klick auf den Power-Knopf in den Stand-by fahren.

ZunÃ¤chst Stand-by:(1)

APM ist installiert, wenn ich apm -s ausfÃ¼hre fÃ¤hrt der runter, auf buttom Klick fÃ¤hrt der auch wieder hoch.

ABER leider ohne funktionierendes Netzwerk. Erst ein /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart lÃ¤sst es wieder laufen. Ist jedoch fÃ¼r nen Server, der eigentlich ohne Monitor etc. arbeitet sehr unbefriedigend.

Dann zu Power-Button(2)

Klicke ich auf den Power-Knopf geht das System aus, HARD OFF, er soll aber den apm -s befehl ausfÃ¼hren. Geht das mit apm oder brauch ich dafÃ¼r acpi ( 500MHz Celeron, alte MÃ¼hle halt)

schlieÃlich WON (3)

Muss ich dafÃ¼r irgendwas machen? Ich habe eine WON Karte und die ist auch mit dem Mainboard verkabelt. 

Alle drei Punkte liefen unter Windows 2003, und ich denke speziell (3) ist nicht BS abhÃ¤ngig.

MfG

Alex

----------

## Beforegod

APM hat meines Wissens nach keine Ereignis Steuerung.

Probiers mal mit ACPI

zu WON:

Ist BIOS Abhängig, kannst im BIOS Einstellen das er aufwacht und dann hochfährt. Der Rest ist normal.. aber Server? Wake-on-Lan?

----------

## Wolle

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Wake_On_Lan läuft bei mir sehr zufriedenstellend.

BTW: Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit den fsck nach "max-mount-counts" auszulassen, wenn das System per WOL gestartet wird? Sowas bringt jedesmal meinen Blutdruck in den roten Bereich.

----------

## curator

Dann schein also acpi die Methode der Wahl zu sein.

Obwohl ich nun meiner Meinung nach acpi in der Kernel eingebaut und apm ausgebaut habe, will der nicht laufen:

```

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_DISABLE_CONSOLE_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

```

```

Fileserver init.d # ./acpid restart

 * ACPI support has not been compiled into the kernel

Fileserver init.d #

```

Wie gesagt, der Rechner ist was Älter, aber damals unter Windows ging das, woher gehe ich davon aus, dass das Teil das "eigentlich" kann, wenn das nicht per Software gelöst ist. Es handelt sich um einen alten Fujitsu-Siemes Server mit 500Mhz Celeron. Board und so müsste ich ihn jetzt für aufmachen........

Danke für alle Tipps.

----------

## Jointy

Hy,

was sagt den dein dmesg zu acpi ???

----------

## curator

Ok, hab einfach mal ein Kernel Update gemacht, dachte das hilft und ja, das hilft.

So, jetzt hab ich emerge hibernate -script gemacht, während der acpid client rennt bzw. erfolgreich gestartet wurde.

hibernate bzw. hibernate-ram liefern leider nur folgenden ERfolg:

```

/bin/echo: write error: Operation not permitted

```

Hm, dmesg sagt dazu:

```

PM: Preparing system for mem sleep

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs15

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa15

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs15

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa15

```

Waran liegt das nun wieder?

Danke

[EDIT]

hab ich eben zufällig gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> Write error
> 
>     If # echo mem > /sys/power/state shows "write error: Operation not permitted", verify that CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU option is enabled in the kernel. Suspend2 automatically selects this option.

 

So ,damit fährt er brav rauf und runter.

Ich hab das wakeonlan package jetzt nach obiger anleitung installiert, aber irgendwie fährt der nicht auf lan hoch. 

Was mir aber allein zu denken gibt, ist dass die "Lampe" der netzwerkkarte nicht an ist, irgendwo stand geschrieben die sollte an sein.....

trotzdem ich der local.stop beigebracht habe, bitte die interfaces nicht zu deaktivieren............

----------

## Jointy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mir aber allein zu denken gibt, ist dass die "Lampe" der netzwerkkarte nicht an ist, irgendwo stand geschrieben die sollte an sein.....
> 
> trotzdem ich der local.stop beigebracht habe, bitte die interfaces nicht zu deaktivieren............
> ...

 

Natuerlich MUSS die Link LED deiner NWKarte leutchen damit sie ueberhaupt das WakeOnLan Paket empfangen kann.

Wieso ??? Dann lies dir OSI Schicht Modell Layer 1-2 durch.

Sollte diese net leuchte gibt es in meine augen nur 2 Moeglichkeiten.

1. Im BIOS WOL aktivieren

2. Die NWKarte unterstuetzt diese Funktion nicht ODER benoetigt ein extra WOL Kabel vom Board zur Karte.

Ueberpruefe das mal ...

MsG

J0inty

----------

## curator

Hi erstmal, hör mir auf mit ISO OSI Refferenzmodell, damit haben mich die Informatiker schon genug geärgert in meinem Studium.

Sieben Schichten musst du haben, willst du einen Kuchen backen...........ich schweife ab:

Zur Sache: 

Ich habe eine 3Com 905tx oder so ähnlich eingebaut zu der auf dem Mainboard verbauten "Orginalkarte".

Diese habe ich mit einem Kabel auf dem Mainboard verbunden (WOL Käbelchen, glaub waren vier Adern oder so)

Schließlich hab ich nun den WOL Modus im Bios aktiviert (kann man den für die falsche Karte aktivieren, das könnte noch sein)

Danke für die Hilfe

----------

## borsdel

so, du hast jetzt also apm gegen acpi ausgetauscht? das ist schonmal gut. funktioniert abern nicht? poste mal ein

```
dmesg |grep -i ACPI
```

wegen wol http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/WAKE_ON_LAN#3Com_Karten und auch der rest hilft davon hilft ganz gut weiter

----------

## curator

Werd ich probieren, der Server ist leider bis Montag außer Reichweite, dann schau im umgehend.

----------

